# In search of Southern Mutual Rescue



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KendyandSolie*

I am SO VERY sorry about your Solie.
I sent you a private msg. with the link to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in S.C. and N.C.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Please keep us posted!!


----------

